# Spostare partizioni

## -Frodo-

Di già che sono qui faccio anche un'altra domandina  :Smile:  (dato che non mi sembra abbastanza importante per aprirci un thread dedicato...)

Ora come ora ho gentoo su un hd da 20gb ....

e ho un altro hard disk da 120gb ipotecato da Winzzoz....

ora.. io win non lo uso praticamente mai... vorrei solo relegarlo in una partizioncina tipo da 20gb giusto per ogni eveninenza se proprio ne avessi bisogno...

cosa mi conviene fare ? io preferirei buttare win su questo hd da 20gb e dare tutto l'hd da 120gb alla gentoo... ma cioò significherebbe rifare l'installazione della gentoo.......

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Splittato da https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=263141

[MOD]Nuovo problema nuovo thread[/MOD]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Un idea sarebbe 

1) ridimensionare windows 

2) Creare le partizioni linux su hd dove hai ridimensonato

3) spostare l'installazione linux sul nuovo hd

4) spostare win su hd da 20G

----------

## -Frodo-

grazie ! sì direi che andrebbe benone come soluzione.. ma che "strumenti" utilizzare ?

purtroppo (o per fortuna non so  :Very Happy:  ) non ho mai fatto operazioni di questo tipo....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per ridimensionare ntfs ho il classico partition magick o qtparted su knoppix

----------

## Cazzantonio

per spostare le partizioni basta un semplice

```
cp -a
```

per creare nuove partizioni

```
fdisk /dev/nomedevice
```

mentre per ridimensionare la partizione di windows ti consiglio

 *Quote:*   

> sys-apps/qtparted

 

occho che l'ultima di queste operazioni non è priva di rischi... ti conviene creare prima un backup con 

```
tar -cvzpf /<directory dove vuoi il backup>/backup_win_`date '+%d_%b_%Y'`.tar.gz <directory da backuppare (ad es. /mnt/windows)
```

Eventualmente puoi aggiungere a tale comando un --exclude=<directory da non backuppare> se vuoi escludere dal backup qualche directory

----------

## -Frodo-

beh eventualmente per me non sarebbe un problema eliminare completamente win (salvando ciò che mi serve su questa gentoo ovviamente) e installarlo in seguito sull'hd da 20gb una volta spostata la gentoo sull'hd da 120..

----------

## Cazzantonio

tempo fa feci proprio quello... solo che nel copiare la vecchia partizione di root su quella nuova mi sono trovato (al riavvio) con tutte e due le partizioni (vecchia e nuova) corrotte!!  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Occhio... anche se penso che il mio sia stato uno sculo irripetibile   :Wink: 

P.S. (ho recuperato tutto facendo un mix di quello che reiserfsck aveva ritrovato sulla vecchia e sulla nuova...   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## -Frodo-

uuuuh guduria   :Laughing: 

ciò mi riempie di buone speranze   :Very Happy: 

ma pazienza... chi non risica   :Wink: 

----------

## -Frodo-

dunque... sono ancora sulla mia buona vecchia gentoo...

ho creato le partizioni sul nuovo hd..

ho copiato di peso con cp -a la partizione di boot e la root..

chroot sulla nuova root...

lilo....

riavvio e mi dice

" "linux.."EBDA is too big; kernel setup stack overlaps LILO second stage"

p.s.  non sono riuscito in nessun modo a copiare la directory lost+found dei /boot a causa di un errore di input/output

----------

## bandreabis

Ciao a tutti.. mi è venuta in capa na idea fru fru...

Voglio provare ubuntu sul mio "notbùc" e dare un occhio se funziona il suspend2, e per farlo mi andrebbe di recuperare 5 GB rimpiazzando winxp con ubuntu.

Ma non vorrei perdere windows definitivamente (ancora mi serve).... esiste un modo di fare un backup paro paro di tale partizione e ripristinarla in caso di necessità?

Ditemi di sì...   :Razz: 

----------

## Scen

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> esiste un modo di fare un backup paro paro di tale partizione e ripristinarla in caso di necessità?

 

Sì: se la partizione è NTFS, puoi usare ntfsclone (fornito da sys-fs/ntfsprogs).

----------

## bandreabis

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   esiste un modo di fare un backup paro paro di tale partizione e ripristinarla in caso di necessità? 
> 
> Sì: se la partizione è NTFS, puoi usare ntfsclone (fornito da sys-fs/ntfsprogs).

 

Ciao Scen, dal sito non ho capito (ma mi pare di aver capito la prima) se devo avere/creare un'altra partizione identica o posso creare un file di backup.

----------

## Scen

Puoi pure crearti un file immagine di backup, es:

```

ntfsclone -s -o - /dev/sda1 | gzip > sda1.img.gz

```

----------

## djinnZ

se proprio l'"hai fatto strano" (crittografia, programmi con protezioni da copia del cavolo etc.) e devi solo piallare la partizione e poi ripristinarla puoi usare dd if=/dev/sdx of=/path/file.img (esperienza da solita protezione stronza di software commerciale del piffero), a condizione di usare un fs che supporti file di grandi dimensioni etc.

Se ti senti coraggioso puoi pensare ad un bel dd if=/dev/sdx | 7z a -si -mx=9 img.7z, ci metterà una vita, puoi esser sicuro che lo spazio occupato sarà poco, ma non garantisco sull'affidabilità del procedimento.

Se non hai nulla di strano fai prima col metodo di scen. Spazio e tempo permettendo userei entrambi i metodi.

----------

## bandreabis

In attesa di risposte, ho provato così: 

```
dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/documenti/winxpbackup.iso
```

Se poi volessi ripristinare su ntfs userei sys-fs/ntfsprogs, giusto?

----------

## Scen

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Se poi volessi ripristinare su ntfs userei sys-fs/ntfsprogs, giusto?

 

No, in quanto ntfsclone salva i dati in un formato particolare, mentre dd salva i dati in formato "grezzo", copiando pari pari bit per bit.

Il vantaggio di ntfsclone rispetto a dd è che vengono salvate solamente le aree contenenti dati, mentre con dd copi anche le aree vuote, gonfiando inutilmente il file immagine.

----------

## bandreabis

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Se poi volessi ripristinare su ntfs userei sys-fs/ntfsprogs, giusto? 
> 
> No, in quanto ntfsclone salva i dati in un formato particolare, mentre dd salva i dati in formato "grezzo", copiando pari pari bit per bit.
> 
> Il vantaggio di ntfsclone rispetto a dd è che vengono salvate solamente le aree contenenti dati, mentre con dd copi anche le aree vuote, gonfiando inutilmente il file immagine.

 

Sì, l'ho letto sul sito ma non ho trovato il comando che mi ha postato... lo uso ora.

Poi per il ripristino? Devo attivare il modulo per scrivere su ntfs nel kernel?

PS. per fare il backup su /documenti devo dare il comando indicato dalla cartella /documenti, vero?

----------

## Scen

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Poi per il ripristino? Devo attivare il modulo per scrivere su ntfs nel kernel?

 

No, non serve, in quanto non stai per scrivere SU un filesystem NTFS, ma stai per scrivere il filesystem NTFS vero e proprio, per cui agisci direttamente a livello di partizione: ntfsclone si arrangia a fare tutto, non preoccuparti  :Smile: 

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> PS. per fare il backup su /documenti devo dare il comando indicato dalla cartella /documenti, vero?

 

No, basta fare

```

cat /path/to/your/immagine.gz | gunzip -c | ntfsclone --restore-image --overwrite /dev/tuapartizione -

```

----------

## bandreabis

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Poi per il ripristino? Devo attivare il modulo per scrivere su ntfs nel kernel? 
> 
> No, non serve, in quanto non stai per scrivere SU un filesystem NTFS, ma stai per scrivere il filesystem NTFS vero e proprio, per cui agisci direttamente a livello di partizione: ntfsclone si arrangia a fare tutto, non preoccuparti 
> 
>  *bandreabis wrote:*   PS. per fare il backup su /documenti devo dare il comando indicato dalla cartella /documenti, vero? 
> ...

 

MITTICO!!!

Grassie caro.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io uso sys-block/partimage per fare i backup delle partizioni. Funziona proprio bene ed è velocissimo.

----------

## bandreabis

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Io uso sys-block/partimage per fare i backup delle partizioni. Funziona proprio bene ed è velocissimo.

 

Ho usato ntfsclone e ha funzionato.  :Cool: 

----------

